# CMake bzw. Cross-Compiling



## Daniel Toplak (28. April 2003)

Kennt sich jemand hier mit CMake aus (http://www.cmake.org) oder hat schon mal etwas damit gemacht?
Ich würde ein Einsteiger-Tutorial zu CMake suchen.
Beziehungsweise kennt jemand Alternativen zum cross-Compiling bzw. cross-Building von C/C++ Projekten.
Beschränkung würde reichen auf Windows und Linux.

Danke
Gruss Homer


----------



## Ummersberg (15. Dezember 2009)

Guten Tag,

ich beschäftige mich auch mit dem Thema und könnte als Alternative noch qmake empfehlen.

Gruß,
G. Ummersberg


----------

